# Where Can I Find Baby Red Belly Piranhas In Oregon?



## Macoo4

Hello everyone, I am in search of some baby red belly Piranhas and I live in oregon. I have called and check all the pet stores in Portland and non of them have babies. Can anyone put me in the right direction where I can find some. Im will to buy some online but wont want to pay $100 for shipping! Anything will help thanks


----------



## hastatus

Macoo4 said:


> Hello everyone, I am in search of some baby red belly Piranhas and I live in oregon. I have called and check all the pet stores in Portland and non of them have babies. Can anyone put me in the right direction where I can find some. Im will to buy some online but wont want to pay $100 for shipping! Anything will help thanks


Was called by wholesale dealer asking for help on same issue. Unfortunately, the main breeder of red-bellies in Oregon went out of business a couple of years ago. The market has somewhat dried up. So no idea when they will become available again. I have put out a call for home breeders to contact me, but to no avail.


----------



## Macoo4

Ok Thanks so much! Looks like someone needs to take advantage and start breeding RB in Oregon. Lots of stores with nothing


----------



## hastatus

Macoo4 said:


> Ok Thanks so much! Looks like someone needs to take advantage and start breeding RB in Oregon. Lots of stores with nothing


Usually this time of year stores have them. Might call around Eugene area.

Or down to medford.


----------



## Macoo4

Yeah that would be a pretty good drive for me and would cost just as much and paying for shipping. I am very surprised that a store in Portland doesn't have any that aren't already 6"+ .


----------



## hastatus

Macoo4 said:


> Yeah that would be a pretty good drive for me and would cost just as much and paying for shipping. I am very surprised that a store in Portland doesn't have any that aren't already 6"+ .


 I saw some sub adults in Eugene (6 or 7 in TL) for 70$. Way too expensive. There is a place in Covallis called Animal House. They usually carry piranhas (or at least did). Might look them up. Thought of them just now.


----------



## king wilkinson

Low calcium and low creatinine numbers can mean that there may be a problem with the kidney function (an example only).


----------



## bigbellykiller

i just bought my red bellies in salem! they had 4 left call coral reef there 25 bucks each


----------



## Fish042099

Just get them shipped aquascapeonline has a 12 1" rbp for $50 deal.


----------



## Nfluckey

I bought my baby reds from world of wet pets a year ago and they were 8 dollars each. A few months later they were ten each. A few months later they were all gone and i was informed the local breeder had stopped. I advise you to purchase thru aquascape online if you are in oregon.


----------

